# Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.



## Swobbi (14. April 2008)

Hallo leute.

Gestern hatte ich ein komisches Phänomen.
An meinem Hausflüss habe ich viele und auch große Forellen beobachtet. Kurzerhand nam ich meine Angel und Probierte mein Glück aber keine hat gebissen. Ich probierte es mit Maden, Bienenmaden Würmern mit Pose auf Grund aber nichts brachte etwas. Habt ihr tipps für mich weil forellen sind nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet.

Petrie

Swobbi


----------



## antonio (14. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

da gibt es die verschiedensten varianten fliege spinner wobbler gummifischchen usw.
man kann hier gar nicht alle aufzählen.
bedenken solltest du auch, daß die forellen dich in der regel zuerst sehen bevor du sie siehst,will damit sagen es spielt auch eine große rolle wie du dich am wasser bewegst.

gruß antonio


----------



## voice (14. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

kenne das ganz extrem, wenn in der nähe weiden frisch gegüllt sind. das macht forellen extrem beissfaul. sie treten in schärmen auf und sind nur durch reflexbisse zu bekommen, also in dem moment wo der köder auf die oberfläche trifft schnappen sie zu. manchmal...
voice


----------



## goggy (14. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

versuch mit wobblern, mit guter führung klappts betimmt


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Das ist ja kein Wunder bei den derzeitigen Wetterkapriolen!Zwei Tage Hochdruck,dann drei Tage Tief.Die Temperaturen von springen von +7°C zwei Tage lang auf 23 -25°C und dann wieder runter auf +3°C.
Wahrscheinlich stammen die Forellen auch aus dem Frühjahrsbesatz und sind erst einige Tage oder vielleicht schon eine Woche in Deinem Hausgewässer!?Schmeiß doch eine Handvoll Futterpellets rein,dann weißt Du,worauf sie beißen!!Die Umstellung dauert halt einige Zeit.


----------



## huchenschreck (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Hallo,
war gestern fliegenfischen an der Piesting: Bei uns laichen die Regenbogenforellen gerade und habne ausser Sex gar nichts im Kopf. Es waren jede Menge Bachforellen zu fangen und zwei Äschen über 40cm auf Trockenfliege (Schonzeit....). Wenn das in Deinem Hausgewässer Regenbogenforellen sind würde das einiges erklären, auch wenn es große sind, die Du sonst eher nicht zu Gesicht bekommst und wenn sie beieinander standen....Haben sie teilweise nervös gewirkt und sich gegenseitig verfolgt?

Gruß und TL


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Bei uns laichen die Regenbogenforellen gerade




???
ich denk die können sich europaweit nich in freier wildbahn vermehren|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Versuchen tun sie es trotzdem. Die Refos haben auch Laich im Bauch nur ob der Laich befruchtet wird bzw, es klappt ist was anderes. Es gibt aber auch sehr wenige Gewässer in dennen es klappt. 

Oder denkst du die Refos in den Teichanlagen kommen frisch aus den USA??? Nö die werden da auch gezüchtet nur die Vermehrung klappt nur durch abstreifen usw.

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oder denkst du die Refos in den Teichanlagen kommen frisch aus den USA???
> mfg Flo



ich hab doch geschrieben, in freier wildbahn -.-


----------



## maxxi94 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Glaub auch, dass es am Wetter liegt könnte aber auch an der Leichzeit liegen??? Mit den Ködern kannst du nicht fiel falsch machen, wenn du schon alles ausprobiert hast.
Bin selber Forellenfischer und rate es dir mit Toastkäse (um so Fetter um so besser) zu probieren. Auch Blinker sind eine gute Wahl.
Ansonsten Petri Heil.


----------



## huchenschreck (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Bei uns gibt es kaum ein Gewässer mehr, in dem sie sich NICHT wild vermehren. An den meisten von mir in Niederösterreich befischten Salmonidengewässern machen untermaßige (wild herangewachsene) Refos über 50 Prozent der Gesamtbeute aus. Man erkennt die wilden auch im adulten Zustand sofort an ihrer Zeichnung und dem Körperbau (vom Geschmack gar nicht zu reden....) von den besetzten Teichzöglingen auseinander. Die Gewässer, in denen sie sich wild vermehren werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Vor 10 Jahren etwa gab es in Vorarlberg in der Bregenzerache nur besetzte Refos. Vor 3 Jahren habe ich schon die ersten untermaßigen Nachkömmlinge gefangen. Die Bachforellen werden dafür in den meisten Gewässern weniger. Es ist mir unverständlich, warum sich das uralte Gerücht, sie würden sich bei uns nicht vermehren, noch immer hält. Oder bin ich der einzige, der fast nur mehr Refos überall fängt (allerdings auch wieder vermehrt viele Äschen...) in allen erdenklichen Größen und nicht nur in der Einheits-Besatz-Größe? 
TL


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Servus Huchenschreck!
Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu den Gewässern,in denen Du fischen kannst und in denen noch wild heranwachsende Refos vorkommen!!Die Bewirtschafter dieser Gewässer verdienen größtes Lob!!Seit ca.40 Jahren beobachte ich in meinen Hausgewässern Traun und Ager (ca.20 km Flußstrecken)unter anderem auch die Laichplätze der Refos,weil man da ja den tatsächlichen Bestand sehen (erfassen)kann!Normalerweise laichen Refos bei uns zwischen Mitte Jänner bis Mitte Feber.Seit ca.10 Jahren wurde die Anzahl der laichenden Refos und die Laichplätze immer weniger und seit 6 Jahren werden diese Laichplätze bei uns von Refos nicht mehr aufgesucht!!!!!!! Nach vielen Gesprächen mit Züchtern und auch Mitarbeitern des Bundesinstitutes für Fischerei in Scharfling ergeben sich für mich dafür folgende Gründe.Wegen der extrem großen Nachfrage an Besatz-Refos konnten viele Züchter die angeforderten Fischmengen nicht liefern und kauften daher Fische im benachbarten Ausland billig zu.In weiterer Folge wurden von unseren heimischen Züchtern aus Aquakulturen befruchtete Fischeier zugekauft und im heimischen Zuchtbetrieb großgezogen.In Aquakulturen werden die befruchteten Fischeier im Augenpunktstadium einer Wärmebehandlung unterzogen.Der dadurch entstehende Effekt bewirkt,daß diese Forellen um gut 35 % schneller wachsen als nicht mit Wärme behandelte.Der nachteilige Effekt dabei ist,daß nur mehr 4-6% dieser Fische laichfähig sind.Auf diese Art der Nachzucht kann die große Nachfrage auch befriedigt werden.Aber immer,wenn der Mensch aus Profitgier in die Natur eingreift,passieren Dinge,die man eigentlich nicht gewollt hat,oder doch??????????????
Das gleiche ist schon vor einigen Jahren auch in der Karpfenzucht passiert.In einigen Gewässern wurden die Schonzeiten für Karpfen aufgehoben,weil sich auch diese in freier Natur nicht mehr vermehren können!
Ich bin sehr froh,daß ich einen Angelfreund habe,der selbst Forellen in kleiner Auflage für den Eigenbedarf züchtet.Dadurch ist gewährleistet,daß ein genetisch gesunder Refo-Stamm bestehen bleibt.Hier der link zu einem früheren Beitrag:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72538
Ich nehme an und hoffe es sehr,daß es in Österreich noch viele Fischfreunde gibt,die auch noch auf diese Weise Fische züchten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

irgendetwas ist hier merkwürdig...

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Refos laichen eigentlich in Europa garnicht, mal abgesehen von ganz kleinen Ausnahmen, die es regional geben soll.

Uli


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Hallo Sundvogel!
Das reden uns die Betreiber der großen Zuchtbetriebe,genannt Aquakultur,nur ein.Was Du sagst,stimmt in den letzten Jahren immer mehr.Aber früher war das ganz anders.Selbstverständlich haben Regenbogenforellen in freier Natur selbst für Nachwuchs gesorgt!!In meinen Hausgewässern ist das jetzt leider auch nicht mehr der Fall!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

@Sundvogel
Laichen tun sie schon bei uns das konnte ich schon beobachten nur der Laich geht nicht auf  schade eigentlich. Vielleicht absichliche überzüchtung vielleicht stimmen auch die Wasserwerte nicht..wer weiß.

Aber beißen tun sie trotzdem konnte heute 5 dicke Refos von 500gramm - 1Kg fangen die größten beiden haben auf Rapala Jointed 8cm in knallrot gebissen die andern drei auf einen Mix aus Maiskorn und Tauwurm..alles knapp unter der oberfläche


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Sundvogel
> Laichen tun sie schon bei uns das konnte ich schon beobachten nur der Laich geht nicht auf  schade eigentlich. Vielleicht absichliche überzüchtung vielleicht stimmen auch die Wasserwerte nicht..wer weiß.


 
Nee nee, das mit Sterilisation während des Brutvorganges war ja schon korrekt nur bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass es keine "wirklichen" Populationen gibt.

Was ihr erzählt, ist aber sehr spannend und verdient eigentlich einen eigenen Thread.

Uli


----------



## Forellenzemmel (16. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Naja, in unserem Bächlein hab ich auch schon mal kleine Regenbogner gefunden! Teils Setzlinggröße so 12 cm, und teils, dann aber massenhaft, nur so halb Fingergroß. 
Ich denke eher, die sind von den weiter oben anliegenden Teichen entwischt... könnte aber auch anders sein!
Bachforellen habe ich sicherlich 10 Jahre nicht mehr bei uns gesehen, möcht aber nicht ganz ausschließen, das dies der eigentliche Grund ist. Bei den 2-3 cm Fischchen fällt die Unterscheidung doch eher schwer.

@sundvogel

das Thema hätt wirklich einen eigenen Thread verdient...

Stefan


----------



## rob (17. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

in meinen bächen kann ich auch immer wieder mal sehr kleine refos fangen.
die können eigentlich keine besetzten sein.
das die generell bei uns nicht aufgehen,stimmt nicht.
fang aber mehr kleine bafos als refos.
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (17. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Hallo,
Also nochmals: Untermaßige Refos entkommen nicht aus einem Teich und werden auch nicht besetzt (zumindest in folgenden mir bekannten Gewässern: Pielach, Große Erlauf, Kleine Erlauf, Ybbs, Lassingbach, Piesting, Schwarza) Die einzigen beiden Gewässer, in denen mir die kleinen Refos nicht an den Haken gingen, waren die Fischa Dagnitz und die Warme Fischa, beides typische Bachforellen-Produzenten...
In all diesen Gewässern weiß ich, dass wenn Refos besetzt werden, sie ausschliesslich fangreif und von der Fischzucht Siemens kommen.
Zur Ager kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne. Die Traun ist interessant: In der Gmundener Traun gab es in den letzten Jahren bei mir keine kleinen Refos, dafür in der Ebenseer teilweise über 100 pro Tag. Der Hans Aigner hat mir bestätigt, dass in der Ebenseer auch nur fangreife eingesetzt wurden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Refos sich auch andere Gewässerabschnitte zum Laichen suchen. Je nach Klimaveränderung, Hochwässern etc. etc. Es ist ja nicht so ohne, was da in den letzten Jahren über unsere Gewässer hereingebrochn ist.
Jedenfalls finde ich es lustig, dass nach wie vor behauptet wird, sie pflanzt sich nicht fort bei uns....Unsere Gewässer wären leer wenn sies nicht täte. So viel kann man gar nicht besetzen was an manchen Gewässern der Kormoran wegfrisst. Und an Gewässern wie der Pielach "entnimmt" der Reiher pro Jahr etwa ebenso viel wie alle Angler zusammen. Von denen widerum kenne ich leider einige, die pro Jahr zwischen 150 und 250 Forellen in ihrer Karte eingetragen haben....
Dass die Aquakulturen trotzdem immer schneller produzieren müssen und dabei auf wüsteste Methoden umsteigen (ich erinnere mich auch noch an besetzte Bachforellen, die im Juni voller Laich waren....) entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie: Bei Massentierhaltung wie wir es mit dem Kormoran betreiben, muss natürlich kräftig zugefüttert werden und warum soll unser liebes Vogerl nur Wildfleisch erster Güte bekommen? Unsereins muss ja leider auch immer öfters chemisch veränderte Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt fressen...
In diesem Sinne Tight Lines und Mahlzeit


----------



## Fischpaule (17. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*



Swobbi schrieb:


> Hallo leute.
> 
> Gestern hatte ich ein komisches Phänomen.
> An meinem Hausflüss habe ich viele und auch große Forellen beobachtet. Kurzerhand nam ich meine Angel und Probierte mein Glück aber keine hat gebissen. Ich probierte es mit Maden, Bienenmaden Würmern mit Pose auf Grund aber nichts brachte etwas. Habt ihr tipps für mich weil forellen sind nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet.
> ...



Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren...
Es gibt immer wieder Zeiten in denen die Forellen sehr beißfaul sind, dies kann an ungünstigen Wasserverhältnissen, an der Witterung oder natürlich auch am Laichgeschäft liegen. Auf jeden Fall empfiehlt es sich, sehr naturnahe Köder zu verwenden - also ruhig mal schauen, was so alles am Ufer rumkräucht und -fleucht. Das sind dann meist die fängigsten Köder wenn sie mit sehr leichtem Material angeboten werden...

#h


----------



## fangviel (17. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Moin. 
mit was für 'nen Würmern hast du es denn Probiert?
Ich empfehle Mehlwürmer.
Dann musst du die Schnur immer wieder einholen und wieder auswerfen.
Viele Grüße
dein fangviel  (P.S.etri Heil !)


----------



## Fischpaule (17. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ihr erzählt, ist aber sehr spannend und verdient eigentlich einen eigenen Thread.




...gab es alles schon einmal :mhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33275

#h


----------



## felixe (21. April 2008)

*AW: Forellen sind da beißen aber nicht.*

Hallo Leute,
Ausreden gibt es viele wenn die Fische nicht beissen: Zu warm, zu kalt, Schneewasser, Gülle,Hollerblüte... 
Ich denke es stimmt zum Teil. Früher habe ich auch immer an diese Ausreden geglaubt, nach einigen Jahren angeln in der Salzach habe ich gelernt dass es nur auf den RICHTIGEN Köder ankommt. Die Devise heisst: je beissfauler, desto auffälliger der Köder. Im "Normalfall" ist die Refo mit Toastkäse gut zu Fangen. Im Frühjahr große Kugel und je länger das Jahr umso kleiner sollte der Köder sein.
Wenn gar nichts geht empfehle ich "knalliges": gelber oder grüner Teig aber auch ein roter Blinker ist dann sehr fängig.

lG
Felix


----------

